# Downloading app's



## Nanbelle12 (Jan 22, 2010)

I just ordered my Ipad, 32gb, 3G, yesterday and started downloading some apps that look good.
Will it take a lot longer to setup the Ipad if apps are already downloaded to the pc? Maybe I should wait to download any more and just make a list of what I want.

Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's going to be some time involved, but it's not much.  I ordered a bunch before hand and synched them to the device.  

I wouldn't download any iPhone apps ahead of time unless they're free and you think they might not be later. I've had some iPhone apps that look pretty good on the iPad and others, not so much.

For the iPad specific apps, some of them have special prices that may or may not last.  If you see any with a promotional price and you're interested, you may want to get them.

Betsy


----------

